# My pup has a shorter snout than most



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Can you help me understand why? I see dogs on here who have long snouts. I mean my pups isn't short but it doesn't compare to them.















Below is not mine but see the difference 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

It's just genetics. The luck of the draw. Doesn't mean your dog is not a GSD.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

FlyAway said:


> It's just genetics. The luck of the draw. Doesn't mean your dog is not a GSD.


I guess so cause her siblings have the same snout at the below picture.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Am I missing something? It does not look short to me. I thought the snout was "supposed" to be the same length as the top part of the head.


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

Looks the same to me. Your dogs snout looks fine.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks the same to me too


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks I wasn't saying I was mad it or anything just out if curiousity


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

